# What is a good 9mm personal defense round for my XD-9 subcompact?



## DeadAim

What do you suggest?


----------



## Shipwreck

124 gr Gold Dot is great. I don't use the +p version. Just the regular version. Pay attention to that when you buy it if you go with that. The box looks the same except for the "+p" on the label behind the "124gr"

I also like 124 gr Hydrashok from Federal. Its a little older technology, but I still like them. I have carried them so long that I have fired tons thru my carry gun.

Besides reliability, you need to pay attention to POI/POA. Not every hollow point round I have tried hits where I aim. The hydrashok is like a laser gun from my Berettas. 

I only switched to Gold Dot around the time Obama was elected because the 124gr Hydrashok round supply dried up EVERYWHERE for about a year. So, 2 of my guns run with Gold DOts now. The rest are hydrashok (I can find them again now)


----------



## hud35500

My personal choices are the Federal HST in 124 or 147 gr. and the Winchester Ranger 124 or 127 gr. Be advised the Ranger 127 gr. is +P+ and my not be suitable for some fireams.


----------



## XD40Colorado

I've had good luck with Speer Gold Dot JHP in my XD40 3". Reliable, clean burning, tight groups. 
Can be pricey though.


----------



## MaxSerenity

Sounds like good advisorys and suggestions from posts # 2, 3 & 4 - don't think any of them can be dismissed as anything but seasoned experience talking.
I can't really add any new information at this point, while I'll venture to say that Herr Luger did, as most firearms folks know, design the 9mm for _124 gr _as Shipwreck specifies.

Hud is also on the same page of good advise - imho - with including the 9mm 147 gr in his favored choices - a recommendation that a lot of sure shooters may not agree with, but, it works for me; esp. the Federal HST jhp 147 gr., with 'plus P' as optional. Gotta go with the flow on offerings of Gold Dot and Ranger T also.

Speer bullets - projectiles per se - and Barnes, along with CCI primers and Nickel plated 'brass' (casings) will probly and consistently serve you well in all popular calibers.


----------

